

Publishing a new idea - bentoner
http://merkle.com/1974/

======
bentoner
This is `the amazing story of how Merkle proposed public-key cryptography as a
class project in grad school, and the professor described it as a “muddled
terribly”, and then he submitted it to CACM, which rejected it because it was
“outside of the mainstream of cryptographic thinking.”'

[As related by Gilles Brassard via Aram Harrow. See
<http://dabacon.org/pontiff/?p=5728>]

